# Is a Nigerian Dwarf Goat a good first goat?



## MiniFarmGirl (Apr 4, 2012)

I have never had goats before and was wondering if Nigerian Dwarfs were a good first goat. I'm looking for a smaller goat that is active. I would keep them in a large dog run with shelter. I have a horse, dogs, cats, and chickens so it isn't going to be a first animal. Also, what is the best quality goat feed? Thanks.


----------



## that's*satyrical (Apr 4, 2012)

YES!! They are awesome. That is all.


----------



## beckyburkheart (Apr 4, 2012)

I've never had a dwarf goat, but i sure love my la manchas and have sold almost everything else.  they're very sweet goats, quiet and sensible and easy to handle.


----------



## SmallFarmGirl (Apr 4, 2012)

They are awesome! But you can't just buy 1. they need a pal.


----------



## HankTheTank (Apr 4, 2012)

that's*satyrical said:
			
		

> YES!! They are awesome. That is all.


x10 
they are amazing!! As for the feed, it really depends on what you are doing with your goats, ie; dairy, pets, etc. They are really great goats. They have awesome personalities and are very entertaining to watch


----------



## Mitransplant (Apr 4, 2012)

Three weeks ago today I purchased my first 2 goats ever. They are the best little girls and I am glad I got them but make sure you know who you are getting them from. I purchased mine from a breeder but she said she can't remember when the one got in the males pen so now I have to wait and rely on the expertise of the people on here to guide me through this. The other was still nursing when I took her but I didn't know that till days later so didn't milk her and she dried up. I bought them for the milk. Beware of the breeders. I don't care if I ever have a registered goat since I am not using them for show. Mostly milk and a pet.  There are some very nice people on here who can tell you what to look for and questions to ask. DO that and you should be alright.  Getting the girls has given me something else to do every day. They are so sweet and want love and attention. You will be glad you got them. I wanted to make sure I could handle ND before I went to something bigger maybe. Get two or more, you will LOVE them.          Deb


----------



## MiniFarmGirl (Apr 4, 2012)

> they are amazing!! As for the feed, it really depends on what you are doing with your goats, ie; dairy, pets, etc. They are really great goats. They have awesome personalities and are very entertaining to watch


I'm going to get them as pets/dairy goats. I've watched a few videos of them and LOVE their personality. I laugh every time I watch them.


----------



## MiniFarmGirl (Apr 4, 2012)

I live in Utah so I'm looking at breeders in Utah. I might get them from a lady in Eden, Utah. Her website is simplyeden.com. She makes soaps, lip balms, etc. from her Nigerians' milk. She has a live web cam up so people can see her goats. I'm thinking about getting her tri colored doeling. I really like one of her tri wethers but he is going to someone else. I'm also looking at some other breeders in Utah. If you know of any good breeders in Utah please let me know! Thanks!


----------



## Pearce Pastures (Apr 4, 2012)

HankTheTank said:
			
		

> that's*satyrical said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...


x a gajillion


----------



## EggsForIHOP (Apr 4, 2012)

Oh yes, they are WONDERFUL little goats!  I miss our teeny goats now that we have the big ones - each breed has something fun and unique about it (which I guess is stereotyping isn't it in a way   ) but the little goats are just cute forever and quirky and fun!  You're gonna love 'em...but be sure you get 2 so you don't have a lonely goat


----------



## marliah (Apr 5, 2012)

I <3 them  they are cute and little and give good milk. And their kids are so teeny and adorable!


----------



## Stacykins (Apr 5, 2012)

I LOVE my Nigerian babies! Sure, I haven't had them all that long yet, but I am 100% smitten by them, and they're my first goats! They're bottle kids (breeder pulls them at birth for CAE prevention), and so affectionate. They're both very different with their personalities. Honeysuckle is a huge cuddler, and always wanting to crawl in your lap and lay down for snuggling. Dulce de Leche is a firebrand, but just as friendly. Between bouncing around she'll come over for a good rub down and ear scratch before returning to running and climbing all over everything.


----------



## fortheloveofgoats (Apr 5, 2012)

Mitransplant said:
			
		

> Three weeks ago today I purchased my first 2 goats ever. They are the best little girls and I am glad I got them but make sure you know who you are getting them from. I purchased mine from a breeder but she said she can't remember when the one got in the males pen so now I have to wait and rely on the expertise of the people on here to guide me through this. The other was still nursing when I took her but I didn't know that till days later so didn't milk her and she dried up. I bought them for the milk. Beware of the breeders. I don't care if I ever have a registered goat since I am not using them for show. Mostly milk and a pet.  There are some very nice people on here who can tell you what to look for and questions to ask. DO that and you should be alright.  Getting the girls has given me something else to do every day. They are so sweet and want love and attention. You will be glad you got them. I wanted to make sure I could handle ND before I went to something bigger maybe. Get two or more, you will LOVE them.          Deb


Please do find out about the goat, and the breeder. I bought my first two goats, and ended up having to find homes for them after 4 months of having them because there was a chance of them having CL. It was very hard for my kids and I to get over having to find them homes. Ask for proof of the tests. Visit the breeder's place before you say yes to buying as well. Sorry if this came out very strong, I just would hate for someone to have to go through this like we did. I hope that you find a great breeder, and the breed that you want. I am saving up for two as well.  They seemed to be the best fit for us, plus like you said they are so cute and entertaining. Good luck, and please keep us updated.


----------



## MiniFarmGirl (Apr 6, 2012)

Thanks! They sound awesome! Now I'm even more excited than before.


----------



## BarredRockMomma (Apr 6, 2012)

MiniFarmGirl said:
			
		

> I live in Utah so I'm looking at breeders in Utah. I might get them from a lady in Eden, Utah. Her website is simplyeden.com. She makes soaps, lip balms, etc. from her Nigerians' milk. She has a live web cam up so people can see her goats. I'm thinking about getting her tri colored doeling. I really like one of her tri wethers but he is going to someone else. I'm also looking at some other breeders in Utah. If you know of any good breeders in Utah please let me know! Thanks!


If you want a list of Utah breeders PM me. I have ND that I am going to be breeding and I have contacts with several breeders in Utah. From Goshin to Hyde Park.


----------

